# Bodda Getta Butt



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Kick 'em in the boston butt Big Blue! Hey! :thumbup:


Put it on this morning and just pulled it and wrapped it for a rest.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Added some coals and threw the wings on with some bacon wrapped chicken skewers to follow.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hoping for a miracle on the plains!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

